# leopard gecko to the vets?



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

Got to take one of my leos to the vets tomorrow which will be a 40min journey without taking traffic into consideration, also should note that the journey home will be around rush hour time- yipee :-x

I don't really know the best way to transport her there in keeping her warm and reducing the stress as much as possible. I have an exo terra small plastic tank to put her in but the problem is keeping her warm and as all of you will know, its bloody cold now!

Also I'm not too sure if its ok to feed her tonight. She has what appears to be an abscess by her eye which might need flushing out at the vets. She still has a big appetite.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Keep warm through car heaters or get a little heatpack. I would also cover the viv with a blanket partially to stop stress


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

As said, heat pack/handwarmer/hot water bottle wrapped in a towel on one side on the outside of the container she is in and also you could wrap a towel around the container she is in and put her in a rucksack/holdall lined with a towel to insulate as the weather is really cold lately and to keep stress to a minimum.

Are you travelling by car? if so, the heating will help as said. If you are travelling by public transport then go with the top suggestions.

I don't think it will matter too much if you give her a little bit of food tonight, or you could feed her tomorrow when you get back.

Good luck : victory:


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks guys and yes will be going by car so will put the heating on, need to stop off at swallows aquatics on the way so will see if they have any heat packs. Never thought of using a holdall so thanks for that! That should defo keep her warm enough and will be nice and secure.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Luna95 said:


> Thanks guys and yes will be going by car so will put the heating on, need to stop off at swallows aquatics on the way so will see if they have any heat packs. Never thought of using a holdall so thanks for that! That should defo keep her warm enough and will be nice and secure.


 Just be careful she doesn't overheat if you use several methods , ensure she has a cool side of the container/bag to go over to : victory:


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

On the way back from the vets and she's staying there the night to have an abscess removed in the morning. Never had a Leo put under anaesthetic but vet was reassuring. Oh pets do cause a lot of worrying!


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Luna95 said:


> On the way back from the vets and she's staying there the night to have an abscess removed in the morning. Never had a Leo put under anaesthetic but vet was reassuring. Oh pets do cause a lot of worrying!


 Aw bless her. Let us know how you get on tomorrow wont you!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry for the daft question but do you all insure your leo's/reptiles etc - with a cat or dog its usually about 30 quid just to get in the room BEFORE owts been done.....

hope all goes well with the op - am sure it will and she will be back scoffing mealies in no time


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

What people should do is get an invertor to plug in cigarette lighter that way you can plug in a heat mat :2thumb:


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

labmad said:


> Sorry for the daft question but do you all insure your leo's/reptiles etc - with a cat or dog its usually about 30 quid just to get in the room BEFORE owts been done.....
> 
> hope all goes well with the op - am sure it will and she will be back scoffing mealies in no time


No I don't insure, I have a separate savings account for times like this. I got a quote for £90 which is for today's consultation and the operations and meds which to be honest I don't think is too bad! 

The vet is William Lewis who use to be at the Wylie's but changed centres. She's in good hands


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

labmad said:


> Sorry for the daft question but do you all insure your leo's/reptiles etc - with a cat or dog its usually about 30 quid just to get in the room BEFORE owts been done.....
> 
> hope all goes well with the op - am sure it will and she will be back scoffing mealies in no time


My leos arnt insured instead I have a seperate savings account for times like this. Although the quote the vet gave me was 90 quid for todays consultation, the op and any meds which to be honest didn't seem to bad, I excepted more. Also the vet himself if William Lewis so she is in very good hands!


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

When I have clicked to quote in this thread my post doesn't show up for some reason or if it has sorry for the spam! haha

But to what labmad said- no I don't insure the geckos, instead I put money away in a separate savings account for time like this. 

I got a quote of 90 quid for todays consulation fee, the op and any meds which to me didnt seem too bad. The vet himself is William Lewis and so I know she is in good hands! 

Still it seems unbelievable for animals this size to be able to go through ops no matter how minor they are!!


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

argghh keep trying to post and its not going through!!

Anyway, no she is not insured but I do have a savings account specifically for potential vet bills! Although I was given a quote of 90 quid for everything - the consultation, the op and meds which I thought was not too bad!

It amazes me how animals so small can go through anaesthetic and ops no matter how minor the ops are. Just wanting tomorrow to be over and for her to be back with the others and healthy! I think after she's recovered and if they vet she can eat normally she will be expecting a feast of locusts and waxxies!


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tried posting last night but it didn't go through. But no she is not insured, I find with reptiles at least the cover is not worth what you pay so instead I put money aside in a savings account. Altogether I was given a quote for 90 quid for everything at the vets which I thought was reasonable and not as much as I was expecting!

Still waiting to hear from the vet, she was due to go in for her op at around 1 today so worrying a bit more now as I expected a call about 2-2:30. Just twiddling my fingers staring at the phone!


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

Picked her up this evening and she looks much better, lump free and is pretty active. The cut that was made to remove the abscess is so clean and well done. She's on antibiotics for 2 weeks, am going to try and feed her in a bit.


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

Also no she wasn't insured but the bill came to 80 odd quid which I think is very reasonable- that included everything from the consultation to the op and meds! Yet I have still received comments from people such as "can't you just let it outside" and comments suggesting its a waste of money. Makes me angry, they wouldn't say that if it was a dog or cat!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Luna95 said:


> Picked her up this evening and she looks much better, lump free and is pretty active. The cut that was made to remove the abscess is so clean and well done. She's on antibiotics for 2 weeks, am going to try and feed her in a bit.


Glad to hear she is on the mend and a good job was done 

Fingers crossed a.speedy recovery


----------



## Luna95 (Nov 19, 2013)

You'd think after all that she wouldn't have an appetite, oh was I wrong- she's feasting on wormies! Think I will have to order some locusts and waxies tomorrow


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Great news  really glad she's ok :2thumb:


----------

